# Two stage trigger



## LawDog (Apr 14, 2007)

How many have mastered the technique of two staging a double action trigger pull?
What this means is, example, 
when shooting double action style with a revolver you pull the trigger very fast until the cylinder index's and the hammer is "hanging". Then only a slight squeeze on the trigger will let the hammer fall. This technique will help you when shooting a handgun out past the 25 yard mark. 
1)This trigger technique will tighten your groups.
You will know when the round is going to fire, this helps when you are aligning your sight picture.
2)Cut down your time between rounds.
After firing a round your handgun will recoil up and off to one side. As the hand guns comes back down you then execute the first of the two stage trigger pull. Many shooters will wait until the gun stabilizes before re-acquiring the sight picture and setting a trigger technique.
3)Smooth out your combat firing rthym.
You can use your breathing rthym to help stabilize / smooth out your firing cycle.

When double action handgun shooting between twenty five to one hundred yard range this technique will really help you out. You can't always carry a rifle with you.

It is recommended that you use number two and three during combat / steel plate competition shooting or during an active shoot out.
:shock:


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 15, 2007)

Actually, I do this with my semiautomatic pistols as well.  

This really helps with my Glocks, and their "Safe Action" trigger system.  I've been practicing this way for a long time now, and it's become my default trigger pull.  

Each time I pull the trigger, I squeeze it until it is just about to reach the breaking point, at which time I'll hold it there, focus on the front sight, and then pull it that last bit.


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Actually, I do this with my semiautomatic pistols as well.
> 
> This really helps with my Glocks, and their "Safe Action" trigger system.  I've been practicing this way for a long time now, and it's become my default trigger pull.
> 
> Each time I pull the trigger, I squeeze it until it is just about to reach the breaking point, at which time I'll hold it there, focus on the front sight, and then pull it that last bit.



I've shot the Glock that way as well...that trigger pull feels VERY long.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 15, 2007)

I shoot a revolver using the method already mentioned.

With my Glock, I stage the trigger for the first shot and use the trigger re-set on subsequent shots.

Grenadier and Carol, are y'all saying you let the trigger all the way out and then stage it for _each_ shot?


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> I shoot a revolver using the method already mentioned.
> 
> With my Glock, I stage the trigger for the first shot and use the trigger re-set on subsequent shots.
> 
> Grenadier and Carol, are y'all saying you let the trigger all the way out and then stage it for _each_ shot?



Can't speak for Gren but I've restaged each shot.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2007)

My H&K USP 9mm is Double Action Single Action. 

Once cocked, it is single action and there is what some might refer to as a long trigger pull. I use the pull until there is a slight tension. I use this sensititivity to feel conencted to the trigger and to the gun.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 15, 2007)

On the Glock, for second & subsequent shots in a series, try developing the trigger feel to let it out just far enough that it clicks and resets, instead of going all the way out.  You may find that, with practice, you not only can fire faster, but with smoother trigger squeeze that way.

I don't like the idea, if I'm following it correctly, of pulling the trigger part-way, then pausing.  I've been taught & trained, and I practice, that if your finger is on the trigger, you're about to fire.  If I'm actually on the trigger, not the frame -- you're like an 1/4 inch and some tiny fraction of a second from being shot.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 15, 2007)

Two staging is used when you are actively shooting. It will help you steady out while taking those long range combat type shots. The trigger is pulled about 9/10's of the way out then released.
:shock:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't think of a time when I haven't done this... Except when using a gun like the TC Contender with some odd ounce pull. For regular two stage triggers, yep, every time.

After becoming aclimated to the pull, I think it's not even concious.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 16, 2007)

It is the way to go when combat shooting with a double action gun.


----------

